# 476 visa--queries



## lig (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi.. Am from India and just reached in 476 temporary work visa for skilled graduates. i just want to inquire that whether i can get a job in my filed of study. Am an engineering graduate with B.E degree. 

Kindly suggest some tips to get a job asap in Melbourne.. 

Thanks in advance for your valuable time. Hoping reply


----------

